# Engelsschultern



## komm11 (19. Mai 2012)

Moin, mich würde der name von den schultern interissieren , die mit den engels flügeln hab jetzt nichts im internet gefunden darüber.


----------



## Yugiwan1 (19. Mai 2012)

Angelic Wings heißen die Dinger... sind aus der Collectors Edition von Diablo 3

edit: Link rausgenommen, da anscheinend die Seite nicht unbedingt sicher ist


----------



## Tikume (19. Mai 2012)

Mit dem Link wär ich vorsichtig


----------



## Cloudhunter (19. Mai 2012)

Hey Tikume,

geile Signatur, aber du weißt schon das das Abbild eines weeping Angel selbst zum Engel wird.


----------

